# 3 point hitch replacement ?



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Im looking at a replacement set of 3 point hitch parts but they arent the exact same dimensions, should I avoid any that arent the same?

These are the measurements of the ones Im looking at:
Lower Lift Arm- 7/8” Ball End Hole, Center to Center = 20.5", Overall Length - 23"

Vertical Fixed Lift Arm- Center to Center = 15.5"

Vertical Adjustable Lift Arm- Center to Center Adjustable = 15” to 18”

Top Link - 3/4” Ball End Hole, Adjustable Length - Center to Center 14”

I cant exact dimensions of my adjustable arms cuz they're either bent of rusted but here is a guesstimate:
Lower Lift Arm- 7/8” Ball End Hole, Center to Center = 25", Overall Length - 28"

Vertical Fixed Lift Arm- Center to Center = 16.5"

Vertical Adjustable Lift Arm- Center to Center Adjustable = <15” to 20+”

Any advice would be great!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Don't really know that much about it but, if it was me, I'd look for something that was the same (or at least CLOSE) to the original. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Tell us what make and model + year that your looking to replace and one of us can no doubt put you in contact with someone that has the items that you need as replacements!!


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

1987 John Deere 655

Thnx Arch!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried looking on the John Deere parts website? You can at least get an idea of what the cost would be going the Deere route.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

This might be of some help to you !

Here


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

fortisi,

Have you looked at JD Parts? http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


There you will find the exact parts/part numbers.


----------

